# Dependent on Visa 457 - Options?



## visaconfused (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi All,

Any help would be greatfully accepted.

Im a dependent on a Visa 457 with over 3 years to run. Now only problem is that my partner is not happy in their job. 

I know for $70 we can change to a new employer. What I want to know is can I change the visa on to my employer so my partner can look for a new job (bare in mind that I am the dependent0

Also is it true that if you apply for a 175 visa whilst in the country that : -

A) there is no bridging visa available
B) you have to be out of the country when it is granted. how does this work if you are in the country when you apply.

Many thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

As the dependent, it is not for you to seek a new sponsor in regard to a transfer but you could yourself apply for a 457 visa if you and your employer meet eligibility requirements and they are agreeable to sponsoring you.
Your partner could be listed as a dependent.

With the 175, you can apply for one while in Australia but because it is an offshore visa there is no bridging visa.
How it can work for someone in Australia on another visa like the 457 is that if they maintain that visa by being employed with a sponsor, an application for the 175 is processed and if a grant is to take place, you would be notified by Immi to arrange for a short trip abroad _[ five business days may be nominated ]_ and to advise Immi of the details and then you leave, they grant the visa and you can then return.


----------



## yenni (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm yenni and new in this forum. I have some questions too on visa 457 and 175.
I have applied visa 175 in April 2010 (I as main applicant and my husband as second applicant) and now still waiting for CO to be allocated. 
Recently, my husband has a job offerred to him to work in Perth on visa 457. My question is how can we apply for a permanent resident status with visa 457? How about my visa 175?
Thank you


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Under the Visa options @ Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration you will see temporary and permanent and a 457 visa is an eligible visa to use for applying for PR via sponsorship with the employer if all eligibility factors are met and the employer is agreeable.
You may know that you can go on the 457 too and are able to work.

For your 175 visa that is already in the system and would remain there unless you withdrew it but that would mean your fee is gone anyway and so you might as well leave it there and if it gets processed prior to your husband being able to have a PR processed, he'll no longer be on the 457.
If he applied for PR via sponsorship, he would then have to pay the same fee or a little higher now as the fees are reviewed annually in line with CPI and your fee is still gone.

There have been a few changes made in the skilled visa processing priority that may affect how long your 175 visa could take to be processed and so have a look via the Whats New Link - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
If you have been greatly affected and for instance your occupation is not on the SOL#3 you may also want to consider seeking a PR via sponsorship when you are in Australia.
In your case if you have a look under employee eligibility for the permanent ENS you will see a reference to fee free and there you will se that if you have already applied for a 175, there would be no fee to be paid for your ENS PR application and it would have the top priority.
One thing you need to do though unless it has been or gets changed is make sure you apply for the offshore ENS for as the 175 is an offshore visa and the fee free will only apply where you are still applying for an offshore visa.
That will mean when it is ready to grant you would need to take a trip abroad to allow the visa to be granted, from Perth, Welcome To Tiger Airways run cheap enough flights to Singapore or there may be some cheap ones to somewhere like Bali.


----------



## yenni (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi,
Thank you very much for your advise and it has helped me a lot.
Currently, my occupation is Accountant -General (ASCO code:2211-11) and I believe I will just wait for the Visa 175 to be approved.
Please correct me if I'm wrong that while my husband is holding visa 457 and work in Perth, I (being dependent for visa 457) can also work in Australia? If so, does that mean if I (being main applicant for visa 175) manage to find a job sponsorship while staying in Perth, I can proceed with the fee free ENS PR application and would have the top prority ?
Can my husband (being second applicant for visa 175 and holds visa 457) apply for the ENS PR (fee free)?
Once again, really appreciate for all of your advise.
Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes to all that as that is what I've said.


----------



## yenni (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you very much for your advise.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Just re-read your post above and re


> Can my husband (being second applicant for visa 175 and holds visa 457) apply for the ENS PR (fee free)?


That part is a *No*, for it is your 175 application and only you are able to do the fee free ENS/RSMS approach.


----------



## yenni (Oct 21, 2010)

ok thanks. I will take note of that.


----------



## debnathce (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Wanderer,

I am a 457 applicant with my wife as secondary applicant. After our visas are approved, can she work for any employer in Australia? If so, does she need to apply for a work visa, or the 457 dependent visa will allow her to work? Any further paper processing need to be done on the 457 visa?

Thanks for your help.
Deb


----------

